# TPWD Warden Sentenced a Year for Abuse of Power



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Myself, I have never meet a bad GW. Even when the have boarded the boat they have always been very polite. Apparently this one was trying to settle a score with someone.

A Texas Parks and Wildlife Department(TPWD) game warden was recently convicted and sentenced to a one-year jail term on a charge of "official oppression", an abuse of police powers.

On Nov. 13, 2011, Daniel Diaz, while on duty as a Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Game Warden, initiated a traffic stop on a Liberty County resident who Diaz claimed was exceeding the speed limit.

Because of prior incidents involving Diaz and the victim, the victim, while being pulled over, notified 911 of the vehicle stop and requested the presence of additional officers.

Officers from Liberty Police Department responded to find that the victim had been ordered out of the vehicle and handcuffed by Diaz without just legal reason for detention. The resident was released from the scene. An investigation conducted by the Internal Affairs Division of Texas Parks and Wildlife Department resulted in the case being brought to the Liberty County District Attorney's Office.

Diaz was subsequently indicted for the misdemeanor offense of Official Oppression. A jury was selected on Feb. 25, 2013, in the 253rd District Court, being presided over by visiting Judge Susan Baker.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Got to be more to the story it seems.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rlw said:


> Got to be more to the story it seems.


No, pretty cut and dry.
I had a Tyler County deputy harass me for a while just out of high school. I knew my rights and busted his balls on more than one occasion. A call to the Sheriff with a threat of legal action ended it.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

She must be pretty hot.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Power goes to some peoples' heads. What a shame.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He was known in the area well. He was a jackarse at times. He knew me well and still was a dick to me. 
I can believe the story.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Official Oppression should be a felony.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man thats a shame

never met any straight aholes but did have a pair on conroe screw up our fishing one time. we were lighting up the crappie in a shallow cove when they pulled up to check us and everything was fine, but when they were leaving they hammered it out of the cove only a few feet past us murking up half the cove and running all the fish off 

other than that all of the ones i have met have always been polite and respectful


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> Official Oppression should be a felony.


agreed.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Knew a deputy once that would stalk his ex's new bf and harass him with minor traffic violations. Yup, probably more to the story.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Only came across one bad one, and he was in his late 20's training a new recruit (pretty little blond) and I beat that ticket in court. I was anchored up for at least 5 minutes and I was at the Bow when i almost fell in the drink he bumped my boat so hard. As fast as I could catch myself, he had boarded my boat and was barking orders. I told him to settle the heck down, I was a grown man, and he ended up giving me a ticket for my 8 year old son not having his life vest on (again, he had it on before we were anchored, so it was legal) I was at the bow getting his fishing auto inflatable vest at the time we were bumped. Told him I'd see him in court cause he said he did not see a vest on my son when we were coasting. I said I saw him a mile behind me in the channel and asked to see what spotting scope he was using.... he got pissy and left and revved up his engine so we would have to move.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> He was known in the area well. He was a jackarse at times. He knew me well and still was a dick to me.
> I can believe the story.


Yep he was!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

jdusek said:


> Myself, I have never meet a bad GW. Even when the have boarded the boat they have always been very polite. Apparently this one was trying to settle a score with someone.
> 
> A Texas Parks and Wildlife Department(TPWD) game warden was recently convicted and sentenced to a one-year jail term on a charge of "official oppression", an abuse of police powers......
> 
> ...


Wow, a misdemeanor charge and a whole year in jail for being a crooked officer who abused his power! What a joke, those in positions of public trust need to be held to a much higher standard than the laws they enforce. A misdemeanor charge is about equal to a traffic violation, this should be no less than a felony and at least 5 years in prison. Why do public officials get off so easy? There needs to be more accountability. Most times, no one is watching the watchers ( public officials), and when they are caught breaking the laws and public trust, little is done to punish them. Sad!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

No one, I'm sure, is more upset than the good wardens. I've never had a bad experience with a game warden but punk city cops, oh yea.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

A year is a pretty good time in the slammer esp. for an LEO, and he lost his career over this I'm sure. Screwed up deal.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

In my 2 years in TX in '03 and '04, never met a bad Texas GW while fishing on High Island and Bolivar. Heck, they'd even stop to help me land fish and shoot pics of me when I was fishing by myself! 

On the other hand, the federal wardens that would occasionally run the beach there were complete tools...jumping in the back of my truck digging through my bait cooler and drink cooler, all without asking or anything. You were definitely guilty of something in their eyes and I always secretly hoped they'd step on an old, dried up hardhead buried in the sand...


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

It is a good thing when a jackbooted thug leo goes to jail.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

capt4fish said:


> It is a good thing when a jackbooted thug leo goes to jail.


Especially when, within the law enforcement community, they seem to stick toghther and cover for one another.

Our community recently had a thug police officer relieved of duty upon inditement of abuse of official powers.

I didn't see anything that said the game warden was sentenced, did I miss something?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I still tend to think, and hope, that the percentage of good game wardens is above the percentage of good regular LEO's.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I fished and hunted the Liberty area my entire life and remember when Diaz was first hired on as a GW. I never had any problems we got along fine for some reason. If I had to guess I would say he was probably just burnt out after dealing with the low life he dealt with day in and day out. That river bottom is full of people who want nothing more than to steal the shirt off your back, kill your dog and while there at it burn your house down too.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

RonE said:


> I didn't see anything that said the game warden was sentenced, did I miss something?


"...and sentenced to a one-year jail term..."


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

WGA1 said:


> I fished and hunted the Liberty area my entire life and remember when Diaz was first hired on as a GW. I never had any problems we got along fine for some reason. If I had to guess I would say he was probably just burnt out after dealing with the low life he dealt with day in and day out. That river bottom is full of people who want nothing more than to steal the shirt off your back, kill your dog and while there at it burn your house down too.


If it was because he was burnt out I guess he can go find another job and have a fresh start.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

A game warden can pull you over for speeding?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> A game warden can pull you over for speeding?


Yes, they are a Texas peace officer.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WGA1 said:


> I fished and hunted the Liberty area my entire life and remember when Diaz was first hired on as a GW. I never had any problems we got along fine for some reason. If I had to guess I would say he was probably just burnt out after dealing with the low life he dealt with day in and day out. That river bottom is full of people who want nothing more than to steal the shirt off your back, kill your dog and while there at it burn your house down too.


I have been around a lot of river people, and I admit they do seem a bit different in general. But you can't say all of any group are a certain way; to do so would be similar to me saying anyone without green eyes is a bad person. Those types of prejudices have no place in life in general, and particularly in a job of a LEO nature. No matter where someone was raised, no matter how much money they do or don't have, it really depends on how they were raised. There are many, many good people out there who are poor but raised their kids to be good people. Sorry to be so blunt, but if Diaz's brain works the way you admit yours does, he has no business being in a LEO situation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

WilliamH said:


> A game warden can pull you over for speeding?


They have more jurisdiction than state troopers.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I knew someone would take it out of text. I never said "everyone" was like that. I will say the majority are though in the particular area I am referring to. Its just being realistic.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Yes, they are a Texas peace officer.


well, if one tries to pull me over, hes gonna have to follow me till i see a county,city or state cop. how would a GW know you were speeding? he got a radar gun? i guess if you passed him then he may be able to know your speeding, but by how much. GW" i was doing 80 and so and so passed me, so he had to be speeding".BS!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Seems like this GW had more issues recently before he was charged with this one, he was in trouble for shooting his gun in the air to get kids on 4-wheelers attention.

As some readers may know, Danny Diaz's most recent problems began a few weeks ago when he decided to pull his gun out of the holster and fire it several times up in the air in order to get the attention of some young people driving four wheelers on the sand in the river bottom. Diaz followed up his "dangerous act" by getting on his radio and reporting to the Liberty County Sheriff's Office that shots had been fired. Needless to say Diaz's actions caused a flurry as law enforcement responded to his call.

To date, though Liberty Dispatch's understanding is that Sheriff Henry Patterson was encouraged to take charges action against Diaz for illegally "discharging his weapon" and "dangerous conduct" in a situation that clearly requires immediate action, no action was taken by the Sheriff even though the Sheriff arrived on scene and did not take Diaz's gun- something TDPS had to do.

To make matters worse, more recently Diaz was involved in an incident where he is now accused of trying to exact retribution. Diaz had arrested a man that happens to live near where he lives but the man wasn't successfully prosecuted. This same man called the Liberty Police Department one day and complained that Diaz was following him and about to confront him and he did not think things would turn out very well - so please send an officer! When the officer arrived to find out what was going on he asked why Diaz was arresting the man and Diaz indicated he was just jacking with the man. Regardless of what was alleged, it was all caught on tape.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

One bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

All The GW I have came in contact with have been class acts. Real good folks.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bonito said:


> One bad apple don't spoil the whole bunch.


 True, but that bad taste of that one apple tends to make the next few taste bad as well, even if they are good ones.

No one likes abuse of power, regardless if it is the Homeowners Assoc or an LEO. When a bad one goes to jail, everyone is reassured that the 'system' does work.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Year's ago, I was traveling east on US 90 between Liberty and Ames. Watched this little lady driving her car very fast come up on my tail and she just seemed to be in too big a hurry. She passed me on a double yellow line and slid in between my and the game warden driving his truck in front of me. I'm saying in my head, "Don't pass him, don't pass him!" Sho nuff she shot around him as well on a double yellow line. He flipped dem light's on and had her pulled over pretty quick. I'm sure she didn't think the game warden could write her e ticket either.

Been to traffic court more than a few times over the years as well. While some LEOs may or may not show up, it has been my experience that the GW almost always shows up.



iridered2003 said:


> well, if one tries to pull me over, hes gonna have to follow me till i see a county,city or state cop. how would a GW know you were speeding? he got a radar gun? i guess if you passed him then he may be able to know your speeding, but by how much. GW" i was doing 80 and so and so passed me, so he had to be speeding".BS!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I like apples


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

texcajun said:


> Year's ago, I was traveling east on US 90 between Liberty and Ames. Watched this little lady driving her car very fast come up on my tail and she just seemed to be in too big a hurry. She passed me on a double yellow line and slid in between my and the game warden driving his truck in front of me. I'm saying in my head, "Don't pass him, don't pass him!" Sho nuff she shot around him as well on a double yellow line. He flipped dem light's on and had her pulled over pretty quick. I'm sure she didn't think the game warden could write her e ticket either.
> 
> Been to traffic court more than a few times over the years as well. While some LEOs may or may not show up, it has been my experience that the GW almost always shows up.


i stand behind my reply. they will follow me till we see a state,county or city cop. does anyone have a link or something that shows a GW has the right to pull you over for speeding?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Game Wardens are peace officers with the same authority as any other law enforcement officer in the State of Texas. They can enforce any part of the penal code. If you insist on not pulling over for one you will learn this fact in very short manner.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

General Position Description

After graduation from the Game Warden Training Center and receiving a commission as a State Peace Officer, the Game Warden will perform responsible field enforcement duties involving the enforcement of all provisions of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code, Texas Penal Code and relevant provisions of other Texas laws, including:

provide testimony in court and administrative hearings;
execute and serve all criminal processes resulting from enforcement activities;
provide public safety and emergency management functions including working in response to natural disasters and in homeland security operations;
safeguard departmental equipment;
prepare reports of activities and present programs concerning department activities to the public;
may conduct investigations of holders of permits and licenses issued by the department;
maintains contact with landowners, resource users and the general public;
assist other law enforcement agencies as needed.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

jdusek said:


> Seems like this GW had more issues recently before he was charged with this one, he was in trouble for shooting his gun in the air to get kids on 4-wheelers attention.
> 
> As some readers may know, Danny Diaz's most recent problems began a few weeks ago when he decided to pull his gun out of the holster and fire it several times up in the air in order to get the attention of some young people driving four wheelers on the sand in the river bottom. Diaz followed up his "dangerous act" by getting on his radio and reporting to the Liberty County Sheriff's Office that shots had been fired. Needless to say Diaz's actions caused a flurry as law enforcement responded to his call.
> 
> ...


Yep....I'm guessing brain tumor. He needs to be checked. Summin is wrong!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

TooShallow said:


> Game Wardens are peace officers with the same authority as any other law enforcement officer in the State of Texas. They can enforce any part of the penal code. If you insist on not pulling over for one you will learn this fact in very short manner.


Correct me if I'm wrong,But,I was told that majority of trooper will gradually become GW? I could be wrong.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> Official Oppression should be a felony.


Amen brotha! Class A felony!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> i stand behind my reply. they will follow me till we see a state,county or city cop. does anyone have a link or something that shows a GW has the right to pull you over for speeding?


They can search your home without a warrant.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

All it takes is on run in with a pekker head GW, and it's hard to respect the uniform any longer. But I am trying....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I had an encounter with him in 1985. I guess he was rookie back then. Lets just say he lacked people skills and leave it at that.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I have had nothing but good experiences with both the state and federal GW's in Matagorda.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I was a arson investigator in HFD,any Teclose certified peace officer can stop you for speeding.They cannot search your house without a warrant unless other circumstances are involved ie.pursueing a fleeing felon etc.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

What's a GW doing pulling over vehicles anyway?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Gary said:


> They can search your home without a warrant.


No they can't.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> They can search your home without a warrant.


Only if you agree....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I had my one run-in with Diaz, in the late 1990's. I had heard of his bad reputation but had never met him, so I didn't know what he looked like. I ran into him on my hunting lease, out of uniform and in his personal truck. He was bow hunting. I asked who he was, and it went downhill from there. All smartarse responses to my questions about who he was and what he was doing there. He reached inside his coveralls and I thought I was about to get shot by a trespasser, with my family watching. He flipped his badge out, we had a short conversation and I left. I will give him credit for calling me at home that night and apologizing.
He received the maximum sentence. Unfortunately that was all the jury could give him.
And....we ain't all river bottom ********...******** maybe, but not riverbottom ********


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> i stand behind my reply. they will follow me till we see a state,county or city cop. does anyone have a link or something that shows a GW has the right to pull you over for speeding?


You'll go to jail.



> They can search your home without a warrant.


No they can't. The Constitution applies to them as well.

I've only met one GW who wasn't civil in my lifetime of hunting and fishing. He didn't stay with the department very long. Game Wardens have my utmost respect; most people that they have to deal with are armed.

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

> 11.019 of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code states:
> 
> (a) The director may commission as peace officers any of the employees provided for in the general appropriations act.
> 
> ...


and



> P&W Code Section 12.102 (enacted in 2003) codified some of the myths. The biggie here is that it allows game wardens to inspect the contents of any container or receptacle that is commonly used to store or conceal wildlife. Obviously, an "inspection" under authority of this statute can be a "search" within the meaning of the state and federal constitutions. To exercise this search/inspection authority, the warden need only believe the person is or has been engaged in a regulated activity (usually hunting, fishing, or trapping). The warden need not have RS or PC to believe the person is violating the law before conducting an inspection. The statute specifically excludes residences and temporary residences from its reach, as well as vehicles on public roadways.
> 
> There are a few other statutes that authorize game wardens to search specific persons and businesses engaged in commercial activity (taxidermist shops and fish dealers, for example).


source: http://tdcaa.infopop.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/157098965/m/803109223


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> and
> 
> source: http://tdcaa.infopop.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/157098965/m/803109223


Good links Meester Roger:cheers:
I'll still give the GWs a pass and comply peaceably so long as they maintain a proffessional attitude.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I've never had a problem with Game Wardens. I've been pulled over more than a few times by a GW during hunting season and asked if I had any game in the truck or cooler. I've never had a problem with letting them look for themselves as well. Heck, I got pulled over in west Texas at 4am one morning by a GW that wondered what I was doing on the highway at that time of the morning - truth be known, he was probably checking to make sure I wasn't a coyote or drug runner. Again, didn't bother me a bit. 
they do their job and whatever they're told to do by the State as a commissioned law enforcement officer - I've never seen one overstep his authority although I've heard (as in the case stated by the OP) of some who have - it's never happened to me in the almost 60 years of actively hunting and fishing in this state.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Meet him a few times,,,,it was all good*

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/dayt...cle_2bf31e58-135a-56cb-bd2f-6061ee3c78f9.html

Here's a link with picture...encounters with Mr Diaz on the water went well. maybe he was having a good day and I got lucky?


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

He diid throw his power around I know him and know others that had troouble from him he had a big attuide problem.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RogerB said:


> I've never had a problem with Game Wardens. I've been pulled over more than a few times by a GW during hunting season and asked if I had any game in the truck or cooler. I've never had a problem with letting them look for themselves as well. Heck, I got pulled over in west Texas at 4am one morning by a GW that wondered what I was doing on the highway at that time of the morning - truth be known, he was probably checking to make sure I wasn't a coyote or drug runner. Again, didn't bother me a bit.
> they do their job and whatever they're told to do by the State as a commissioned law enforcement officer - I've never seen one overstep his authority although I've heard (as in the case stated by the OP) of some who have - it's never happened to me in the almost 60 years of actively hunting and fishing in this state.


Well, it has happened to me. But I don't begrudge the others that have always been professional. I know, somehow, how every stop is gonna be within the first 10 words exchanged. If you're gonna be an azzhat, be prepared.
Maybe it's just my dumb country charm


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/dayt...cle_2bf31e58-135a-56cb-bd2f-6061ee3c78f9.html
> 
> Here's a link with picture...encounters with Mr Diaz on the water went well. maybe he was having a good day and I got lucky?


I've never had a problem with any game warden but "numerous complaints over a 27 year career"???.......what the hell took so long?.....Good friend of mine is one of the top GW's in Texas. Next time I see him I'm askin him about this joker.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If u live in liberty county and hunt or fish u know this guy. He threw his power around big time.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

WGA1 said:


> I fished and hunted the Liberty area my entire life and remember when Diaz was first hired on as a GW. I never had any problems we got along fine for some reason. If I had to guess I would say he was probably just burnt out after dealing with the low life he dealt with day in and day out. That river bottom is full of people who want nothing more than to steal the shirt off your back, kill your dog and while there at it burn your house down too.


:wink:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Yep....I'm guessing brain tumor. He needs to be checked. Summin is wrong!!


 I'm just going with arrogant jackass with a badge.... Occam's razor, you know..


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



iridered2003 said:


> i stand behind my reply. they will follow me till we see a state,county or city cop. does anyone have a link or something that shows a GW has the right to pull you over for speeding?


They are a State licensed peace officer. No different than a DPS, Sheriff, ect...Just like any other peace officer, you don't need a radar to pull someone over for speeding. I rode with one after hurricane Alicia and we made a drug bust after a traffic stop. Gater


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Red*



redexpress said:


> I had my one run-in with Diaz, in the late 1990's. I had heard of his bad reputation but had never met him, so I didn't know what he looked like. I ran into him on my hunting lease, out of uniform and in his personal truck. He was bow hunting. I asked who he was, and it went downhill from there. All smartarse responses to my questions about who he was and what he was doing there. He reached inside his coveralls and I thought I was about to get shot by a trespasser, with my family watching. He flipped his badge out, we had a short conversation and I left. I will give him credit for calling me at home that night and apologizing.
> He received the maximum sentence. Unfortunately that was all the jury could give him.
> And....we ain't all river bottom ********...******** maybe, but not riverbottom ********


Red, could you give us non East Texas folks the true definition of a ******* and a river bottom *******. If it has anything to do with teeth or cousins nevemind........








Gater


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

They are out there. Javier - in Uvalde is a *****. He will write you a ticket for predation hunting pigs without a license and then you have to go to court to get it thrown out. Its happened several times and he keeps writing them. We were at our ranch this year and in the house eating after hunting. He pulled up and wanted to come in and see all the hunting licenses. We discussed and he changed his mind. They have no right to ask for your license if your not in the act of hunting. On another occasion, he showed up with a confiscated deer, gave it to our ranch hand, and then started to give another hunter a ticket for not having a tag on the deer he gave us. After a few minutes, we finally convinced him that was the deer he gave us. Absolutely crazy! On another occasion, walking out of the house to head home, I had a rifle slung on my shoulder. He pulled up, got out of his truck, walked over and took my gun off my shoulder without saying a word. That flat pizzed me off! I have never been in trouble with any law, including a game warden. I just don't like him!

We have had other wardens out there that we have got along great with and have no problem trying to get along.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

gator: if you have black teeth, weigh 130 pounds, & have outstanding warrants, you are probably a river bottom *******. 
If you wear white rubber boots and have no shirt you qualify to be on TV. (It's a local joke in Liberty) 
I'm about a mile from the river so I think I'm just a regular *******.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Red*



redexpress said:


> gator: if you have black teeth, weigh 130 pounds, & have outstanding warrants, you are probably a river bottom *******.
> If you wear white rubber boots and have no shirt you qualify to be on TV. (It's a local joke in Liberty)
> I'm about a mile from the river so I think I'm just a regular *******.


Thanks Red and yeah you need to watch them river bottom ********, they aint right.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is this guy going back to his job after serving one year? 

If not, can he draw retirement on his service?


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

mas360 said:


> Is this guy going back to his job after serving one year?
> 
> If not, can he draw retirement on his service?


No and no. He'll loose his job and license. Im not familiar with how the state works but i would think he would not be able to draw retirement unless they allowed him to retire before being fired. If he has'nt retired before the conviction he will be fired. At least that's the way it works as a municipal police officer. I know upon conviction he will forever loose his TCLEOSE license.

Usually if its a weak case on a bad officer the DA and department will try to work a deal to let the officer resign or retire forfeiting his license in lieu of going to court. This ensures that the bad officer looses his license and will never police again as opposed to going to court with the chance that the officer will win his case and stay on the street (or water). Sounds like they had a very strong case on this guy.

Not knowing any of the details other than what has been posted it sounds like his admission to "just jacking with guy" to the responding officers was the nail in this coffin.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

redexpress said:


> gator: if you have black teeth, weigh 130 pounds, & have outstanding warrants, you are probably a river bottom *******.
> If you wear white rubber boots and have no shirt you qualify to be on TV. (It's a local joke in Liberty)
> I'm about a mile from the river so I think I'm just a regular *******.


Where would one need to go to see a real live river bottom *******? Are they dangerous? Is there a tour? I have been through Liberty many times and mingled with the locals a bit. It was kind of scary. I thought they were all toothless and wore white boots. How do you tell each other apart? Is there crossbreeding going on? Forget Honey Boo Boo, give me some River Bottom ********. I see reality TV gold.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Where would one need to go to see a real live river bottom *******? Are they dangerous? Is there a tour? I have been through Liberty many times and mingled with the locals a bit. It was kind of scary. I thought they were all toothless and wore white boots. How do you tell each other apart? Is there crossbreeding going on? Forget Honey Boo Boo, give me some River Bottom ********. I see reality TV gold.


Spurger TX would be a better bethwell:


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Spurger TX would be a better bethwell:


Or Caneyhead, doll baby


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rc10j1 said:


> Or Caneyhead, doll baby


A transplant?:slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Where would one need to go to see a real live river bottom *******?


Almost anywhere in Panola County. 

TH


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The state never removed this guy despite tons of complaints over 27 years and used this as evidence against him in his trial? Why wasnt he fired before all of this. Could have saved the state and Liberty County some money.


----------



## 4xsthefun (Jul 16, 2010)

*crossbred*



poppadawg said:


> Where would one need to go to see a real live river bottom *******? Are they dangerous? Is there a tour? I have been through Liberty many times and mingled with the locals a bit. It was kind of scary. I thought they were all toothless and wore white boots. How do you tell each other apart? Is there crossbreeding going on? Forget Honey Boo Boo, give me some River Bottom ********. I see reality TV gold.


 we do have a crossbreeding program here in Liberty,its easy to pick them out,they are the ones you can poke in both eyes at the same time with one finger. Just go to wal mart at the first of the month to see them in action.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think they let Diaz retire, so he will get his pension.

Yeah there is cross breeding but in a very small pool, and it needs some chlorine.
Really, we know where they hang out, so it's just a matter of avoidance. And yes Walmart on the 1st of the month is one spot. 
Truth is I'm a Houston refugee and and really like living here.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

redexpress said:


> I think they let Diaz retire, so he will get his pension.
> 
> Yeah there is cross breeding but in a very small pool, and it needs some chlorine.
> Really, we know where they hang out, so it's just a matter of avoidance. And yes Walmart on the 1st of the month is one spot.
> *Truth is I'm a Houston refugee and and really like living here.*


Was that supposed to make it sound better????:slimer:


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

hopefully


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> we do have a crossbreeding program here in Liberty,its easy to pick them out,they are the ones you can poke in both eyes at the same time with one finger. Just go to wal mart at the first of the month to see them in action.


I grew up around them. Didn't think much of it when I was a kid. I just loved running 3 wheeelers on the back roads and sandbars, fishing the river, and hunting the woods. As I got older I realized the difference in the people. I know people that are still alive today and live in the area that burnt down more than one house of someone who crossed them. Its a somewhat lawless area. I have seen the worst side of thieving, wife beating, dog killing alchoholics. I love the area in the river bottoms but really have no use for most of the people. Most of them are dirtbag felons that have been on the wrong side of the law their entire lives and they raise their kids just the same. I have good friends in the area but not many.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I never even knew there different subspecies of ********. I need to make a field trip to the walmart to see these folks in their natural habitat. Sounds like a people of walmart masterpiece


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My brother lives in sour lake. Ive driven through Liberty a zillion times. Its right down the road, but a million miles away. First time I stopped at a fast food place I couldn't hardly understand what they were saying. I finally just ordered a number 1, just like at those chinese joints here in Hou. Something else I noticed was the folks that worked there weren't kids, they were middle age folks, that in theory would be in their prime earning years. 30 miles from the 4th largest city in the country and as rural a place as I have ever been in texas. Also worked with a guy from liberty. One of the brightest folks I've ever worked with. Go figure


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Game wardens are not always up on the law, that does not relate to wildlife. My son got pulled over by a game warden and got a speeding ticket. I told my son you must have really been hauling *** if a warden pulled you over. Any way he wrote a name of a judge that had been retired for 6 years on the ticket, my son lucked out and they threw it out of court.


----------

